# Co2 Detector Alarm



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Alright, my CO2 alarm has been going off all winter. We went on our first trip of the year this past weekend, so I brought 3 AA batteries to replace the old batteries, but to my suprise after I did it the alarm starting chirping again. I held down the TEST button to see if it would reset the alarm, but it did not solve the problem. This is one of the battery powered Atwood detectors.

Any ideas? If not, it is not a big deal, I can pick up a new unit for around $20 but I figured someone has run into this problem before. Could it be a faulty unit now? Looks like date of manufacture is December 2004.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Are you sure it's not the smoke alarm that is now chirping? Better safe then sorry, so I would say if your not sure it's working right replace it. 
You will sleep better.


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Same thing happened to me last year....didn;t even want to mess with it, so I replaced it. I definately slept better!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

You have 3 alarms in their. A smoke with a 9v batt, a Co with 3 AA and a propane down low thats hard wired to the 12v batt. If you replaced the battery's and its acting up, replace it. Mine went nuts one day at home and I went to Lowe's and got a new one. It actually fit in the original holder so it was a snap to do. Your smoke detector will do a short chirp when the battery is low. You can test the 9v batt with the ol' touch to tongue test....well thats what I do. Thats an easy fix to. The propane can beep too if your TT 12v batt is weak. Happy hunting.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Devildog said:


> Alright, my CO2 alarm has been going off all winter. We went on our first trip of the year this past weekend, so I brought 3 AA batteries to replace the old batteries, but to my suprise after I did it the alarm starting chirping again. I held down the TEST button to see if it would reset the alarm, but it did not solve the problem. This is one of the battery powered Atwood detectors.
> 
> Any ideas? If not, it is not a big deal, I can pick up a new unit for around $20 but I figured someone has run into this problem before. Could it be a faulty unit now? Looks like date of manufacture is December 2004.


Mine had started doing that the first winter, got it reset. But the second winter it died and would not stop chirping. You can get the same unit at Menards or a slightly better one that still fits in the same holder. Don't mess with it, get a new one especially since it is 6 years old. I did see that they had a combo unit with fire alarm + CO2 alarm for $5 more, might consider replacing the smoke alarm at the same time.


----------



## Trish (Jul 26, 2009)

The Co2 alarm was doing the same thing in our trailer as well, even changing the batteries didn't help. The camping season hasn't started yet here up north but my question is, do I have to buy a RV specific Co2 alarm or can I buy any Co2 alarm??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Guys this may be seen as nit picking but the alarm in question is a CO (Carbon Monoxide) not CO2 (Carbon Dioxide).

As for being RV specific there is no need but you want a battery powered one not a AC powered with battery backup. These alarm do not like the cold so next winter when you winterize make sure you take it down and bring it inside and take the batteries out.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Trish said:


> The Co2 alarm was doing the same thing in our trailer as well, even changing the batteries didn't help. The camping season hasn't started yet here up north but my question is, do I have to buy a RV specific Co2 alarm or can I buy any Co2 alarm??


you can get the same thing that is in the camper at Menards or any home store. mine cost $20 last year.

Thanks Camperandy for the tip on bring it in out of the camper, never though to that


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> The Co2 alarm was doing the same thing in our trailer as well, even changing the batteries didn't help. The camping season hasn't started yet here up north but my question is, do I have to buy a RV specific Co2 alarm or can I buy any Co2 alarm??


you can get the same thing that is in the camper at Menards or any home store. mine cost $20 last year.

Thanks Camperandy for the tip on bring it in out of the camper, never though to that








[/quote]

And for about 30$ you can get a combo CO/SMOKE detector at Lowe's or Menards. That's what we have in our house and it requires three AA batteries. When either of my detectors go bad in the Outback, I will replace both with this type. Cuts down on the number of batteries I need to keep fresh each year.

Mike


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Guys this may be seen as nit picking but the alarm in question is a CO (Carbon Monoxide) not CO2 (Carbon Dioxide).
> 
> As for being RV specific there is no need but you want a battery powered one not a AC powered with battery backup. These alarm do not like the cold so next winter when you winterize make sure you take it down and bring it inside and take the batteries out.


I forget to take it out every year CamperAndy, and the same thing happens every year, it is chirping by the time I start the new season. Strange thing this year was I put new batteries in and it did not stop. But after we got back from this past trip, I brought it home with me and was going to replace it, but I tried one more time new batteries while here at home and it is working fine now!? I am going to put it back in before the next trip and make sure it is still working alright. Thanks to everyone for all the responses!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> The Co2 alarm was doing the same thing in our trailer as well, even changing the batteries didn't help. The camping season hasn't started yet here up north but my question is, do I have to buy a RV specific Co2 alarm or can I buy any Co2 alarm??


you can get the same thing that is in the camper at Menards or any home store. mine cost $20 last year.

Thanks Camperandy for the tip on bring it in out of the camper, never though to that








[/quote]

And for about 30$ you can get a combo CO/SMOKE detector at Lowe's or Menards. That's what we have in our house and it requires three AA batteries. When either of my detectors go bad in the Outback, I will replace both with this type. Cuts down on the number of batteries I need to keep fresh each year.

Mike
[/quote]

I do like the idea of a combo detector Mike, when it actually does die on me I will probably do the same, replace both with one unit so I don't have to worry about another set of batteries. Thanks for the good advice


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

We had a problem with our as well, it never stopped chirpping, we sent it back to the dealer and they were kind enough to send us a replacement.


----------

